

1952: “Announcing a general purpose digital computer” - lupin_sansei
http://www.retronaut.com/2014/08/announcing-a-general-purpose-digital-computer/

======
lupin_sansei
US $62,500 in 1952 dollars equals $561,910.38 in 2014 Dollars

